# Different LE2's?



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I can't recommend switching to 0w20 in your 2017. I have an 18 and I run 5w30, I don't think anyone should run 0w20 in their Cruze if they plan on keeping it low g term.

The engine was designed for 5w30. It was changed to 0w20 for fuel economy reasons.

The LE2 received an updated piston in built engines sometime toward the end of 2017 beginning of 2018, and LE2s that have had pistons replaced since then have gotten new style pistons as well. Even when a 2016/17 is fitted with new pistons it's oil recommendation doesn't change from 5w30 to 0w20.

Stick with a high quality full synthetic Dexos1 5w30 or an Amsoil 5w30 if you can swing it.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> The LE2 received an updated piston in built engines sometime toward the end of 2017 beginning of 2018, and LE2s that have had pistons replaced since then have gotten new style pistons as well. Even when a 2016/17 is fitted with new pistons it's oil recommendation doesn't change from 5w30 to 0w20.


Could you supply the forum with a date or VIN range for the changeover?
I'm curious as to which pistons are in my June 2017 RS, which I assume was one of the last 2017s made.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Nmnm


----------



## JunkieXL (Nov 24, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> Stick with a high quality full synthetic Dexos1 5w30 or an Amsoil 5w30 if you can swing it.



I've ran Amsoil Signature Series 5w-30 and Shell 93 octane since I rolled her off the lot brand new Nov '17

I'm curious to the VIN range as well, though the door placard on mine says 11/16 for when it was built.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

JunkieXL said:


> I've ran Amsoil Signature Series 5w-30 and Shell 93 octane since I rolled her off the lot brand new Nov '17
> 
> I'm curious to the VIN range as well, though the door placard on mine says 11/16 for when it was built.


My 17 was built 8/16. I bought at the end of 9/17. Had 123 miles.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

GM hasn't provided a VIN break on the cars or a Julian style date code break point on engine assemblies outside of their engineering groups. My friends in GMPT haven't been able to source it(it's not their team) and I dont have access to it.


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

JunkieXL said:


> I've ran Amsoil Signature Series 5w-30 and Shell 93 octane since I rolled her off the lot brand new Nov '17
> 
> I'm curious to the VIN range as well, though the door placard on mine says 11/16 for when it was built.


If you're going to order from amsoil I'd recommend the 0w-30. It's hard to find this type in brick and mortar stores.


----------



## JunkieXL (Nov 24, 2017)

booyakashao said:


> If you're going to order from amsoil I'd recommend the 0w-30. It's hard to find this type in brick and mortar stores.


I always buy my oil and oil filter direct from Amsoil.com. Why 0W though out of curiosity? It goes back to my original question about the 2 different oil recommendations for the LE2


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

JunkieXL said:


> booyakashao said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going to order from amsoil I'd recommend the 0w-30. It's hard to find this type in brick and mortar stores.
> ...


I don't know why booyakashao is recommending 0w30. Unless you live where it gets really cold or are SUPER concerned about low temperature fuel economy I would skip the 0w30(even amsoil) and just run the 5w30.
The 5w30 has a lower NOACK volatility meaning it evaporates less, helping keep the engine cleaner and oil levels more consistent, it also has a higher HTHS value, meaning it's more resistant to heat and mechanical breakdown, which means it can protect better.


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

Yeah i live in a place that had sub zero temps this past winter. It gets very cold every winter so I just keep it 0w all year. I just saw that you were in SC so nvm lol.


----------

